# Harvard Student Faces Deportation To Mexico



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You can call me racist if you want but here is a perfect example
of Americans getting the shaft. I don't care if it's private money or not.
An illegal immigrant with a full scholarship to Harvard.
Why did it not go to one of our own needy people?????

_By Russell Contreras, Associated Press Writer_ 
BOSTON (AP) ― 








Eric Balderas Facebook

An undocumented Harvard University student is facing deportation to Mexico after being detained by immigration authorities at a Texas airport, the student said Friday.

Eric Balderas, 19, who just completed his first year at Harvard, said he was detained Monday by immigration authorities when he tried to board a plane from his hometown of San Antonio to Boston using a consulate card from Mexico and his student ID.

*'ICE PICKED ME UP'*

"I'd made it through before so I thought this time wouldn't be any different," Balderas said Friday in a phone interview with The Associated Press.

"But once ICE picked me up I really didn't know what to think and I was starting to break down."

Balderas, who previously had used a Mexican passport to board planes but recently lost it, said he became despondent and thought he was being deported to Mexico immediately, only to be released the next day.

Harvard Student Faces Deportation To Mexico - wbztv.com


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Deport his dumb ass, for all I care.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

If he had a scholarship, why didn't he just apply for a student visa in compliance with the law ?


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cause he is better than that, just deport him and give the scholarship to one my kids.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Nah nah nah nahhhh,
Nah nah nah nahhhhhhh,
Hey hey heyyyyy...
GOOOODBYEEEEEEEE!!

So long *LEECH. *Do it legally next time... But thanks for playing!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

So his excuse is " I broke the law before and didnt get caught so its not fair theyre punishing me this time"


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Why the fuck am I paying what I consider an arm and a leg for State College as a Veteran yet this fuckstick gets an ivy league education for free on my tax dollars. WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Harry, I agree 100%!

These taxpayer funded scholarships are bullshit. I was recently watching an expose on 60 minutes about how one of the Taliban trained scumbags was here on one of these scholarships, which would have been illegal if an American citizen attempted to obtain one.:stomp::stomp::stomp:

Like many here, I busted my ass working my way through college without a penny from grants or scholarships. I worked harder, graduated with a 3.8 and ultimately did what I set out to do. I have no respect for anyone who is handed a free ride, especially someone who hasn't earned the right to be here.

Aside from elections, taxpayers must have more of a say in where our tax dollars are spent.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Harry I agree 1000% send this little crimalien back to where he came from. As far as being racist when did they change the meaning:

*rac·ism*

   /ˈreɪ







sɪz







əm/  Show Spelled[*rey*-siz-_uh







_m]  Show IPA 
*-noun *1. a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human races determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to rule others.

2. a policy, system of government, etc., based upon or fostering such a doctrine; discrimination.

3. hatred or intolerance of another race or other races.

My neice was telling me the other day she saw a car with anti obama stickers and told me that was racist. I had to explain the difference between being racist and not agreeing with what the president is doing. What the hell are these schools teaching these days? :stomp:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Like many here, I busted my ass working my way through college without a penny from grants or scholarships. I worked harder, graduated with a 3.8 and ultimately did what I set out to do. I have no respect for anyone who is handed a free ride, especially someone who hasn't earned the right to be here.


I got a couple of scholarships in college because I busted my ass to get merit scholarships. I decided to go back to schoo after I had my kids. So, I had two kids, was working part time tutoring learning disabled students, volunteering & taking 5-6 classes a semester. I didn't get a nickel of need based grants because I acted stupidly & got married. I remember one class I took at the local community college where the teacher passed around a petition and expected everyone to sign it. This was back when they were introducing the policy that people on state aid should either work part time or volunteer to get aid. I refused to sign it & got into a battle with a girl that I had actually grown up with. She was pissed because, after all, how was she supposed to have free time & spend time with her kid if she had to get a job or volunteered. We came from similar families, our parents worked at the same place, the only difference between us was I had a husband & didn't expect a free ride.

Almost twenty years later, my daughter is busting her ass to keep her merit scholarships because her father "makes too much money" & we're expected to contribute roughly 25% of his income to her education. She can't even get work study money. I swear it would be cheaper for us to get divorced.



jettsixx said:


> My neice was telling me the other day she saw a car with anti obama stickers and told me that was racist. I had to explain the difference between being racist and not agreeing with what the president is doing. What the hell are these schools teaching these days? :stomp:


Well clearly you don't understand because you're racist :tounge_smile: There couldn't possibly be any other reason why a person might disagree with obama or the disturbing path that this country is heading down.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Harvard can give a scholarship to whomever they want. It's the responsibility of the person who recieves it to make sure they can do so within the bounds of the law.

Every week it seems, the left comes up with more and more instances that they feel should nullify the law that says you can't be here without the proper documentation. I don't care if you cured cancer and invented a Mars capsule--if you're not supposed to be here and you get caught, that's on you. Stop pleading that somehow one's accomplishments should negate breaking the law.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Harvard can give a scholarship to whomever they want."

Fuck Harvard and all the assholes associated with them.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

he was already in an airport and they just let him walk away?! there had to be 3 southbound planes leaving san antonio within the hour, WTF!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow!!!

Well, he will make for one highly educated migrant worker, that's for sure. I wonder if Auntie Atuni can recomend a good immigration lawyer tp poor Eric?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Harry, Although Harvard is technically a private institution it recieves millions of dollars in taxpayer money, just look at ho much "stimulus" money they got. They also don't pay much in the area of local property taxes, but they use the taxpayer funded services.

The Dream Act is a nightmare for every US citizen. The idea that the children didn't chose to come here legally so they shouldn't be deported is wrong; Do we reward the children of American criminals, then why should we reward the children of criminals from other countries.

What if my parents stole $10 million dollars? then they gave me some of the money and I bought a house. If they found out that my parents stole the money, would I be able to keep the house because I didn't know the money was stolen or participate in the crime? Of Course not.

Just like this case the Harvard whiner has already received a benefit from his parents crimes by getting an american education instead of a mexican one. How about he return that money then get out.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Aww muffin...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

toss him out of the country !

hopefully the blood bath at the pols this fall will send the message to politicians. stop this crap or get sent packing like these illegals


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

As the saying goes Señor Balderas, hasta luego.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> As the saying goes Señor Balderas, hasta luego.


Or you could just tell him to "fuck off and die"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That too JAP.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Send this border jumper HOOOOOME!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67fFDiPRsrk&feature=related"]YouTube- Human trebuchet[/nomedia]


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> YouTube- Human trebuchet


Holy crap! I almost wish I spoke Japanese. The translation of that video could be quite interesting.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officials: Harvard student will not be deported *

*By Associated Press
*Saturday, June 19, 2010 - Updated 41m ago









Photo by AP 
Undocumented Harvard Student Eric Balderas, 19, is photographed in Harvard Square in Cambridge, on Friday, June. 11, 2010.

BOSTON - An undocumented Harvard University student is no longer facing deportation to Mexico after being detained nearly two weeks ago by immigration authorities at a Texas airport, officials said.
U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement said late Friday that they would not pursue the deportation of Eric Balderas. The 19-year-old was detained June 7 after he tried to use a university ID card to board a plane from San Antonio to Boston.
ICE spokesman Brian P. Hale told The Boston Globe that Balderas had been granted deferred action, which can be used to halt deportation based on the merits of a case.
Balderas, who previously had used a Mexican passport to board planes but recently lost it, told The Associated Press that he became despondent and thought he was being deported to Mexico immediately, only to be released the next day.
According to a Facebook page set up to highlight his case, Balderas was brought to the U.S. from Mexico by his family at age 4. He said he doesn't remember living in Mexico.
He's studying molecular and cellular biology at Harvard and hopes to become a cancer researcher. He said he qualified for Harvard's privately-funded scholarship package.
Harvard officials immediately threw support behind Balderas after his detainment.

(13) Comments | Post / Read Comments

Officials: Harvard student will not be deported - BostonHerald.com


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

:stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp:
IM NOT fucking surprised but still pissed


----------

